# probleme connection iCloud via son mac



## noodles1978 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour:

quand je veux me connecter à iCloud via Reglages, j'ai un message d'erreur:
 "nom d'utilisateur ou mot de passe incorrecte" 

avec une fenêtre disant: 
"Ladresse électronique de cet identifiant Apple ne peut pas être vérifiée. Modifiez ladresse électronique de votre identifiant Apple à ladresse appleid.apple.com pour vous connecter à MobileMe" mais la redirection du lien ne mène à rien.


Les champs demandés correspondent bien aux identifiants habituels apple??? (ceux qu'on utilise pour l'itune store et autre ???)

Merci d'avance!


----------



## wyterasta (13 Octobre 2011)

même problème, et le symptôme est bizarre en plus. c'est dire que je peux relever mon courrier sur iphone, ipad mais ni sur imac ni sur mac book.


----------



## la fée gniass (13 Octobre 2011)

meme problème, sur mon iphone l'identifiant et mdp ok par contre pas sur mon macbook pro


----------



## Esart (13 Octobre 2011)

Même problème avec TOUTES les machines sous Lion: iPhones, MacBook Pro, MacBook AIr, iMAc 27...
C'est insupportable !

Comment revenir à Mobile me ?


----------



## tanabay (17 Octobre 2011)

Je sais pas si vous rencontrez le même problème que moi mais j'ai réussi à configurer icloud sur mon imac, sans problème, sur mon portable sous win7 et quand je vais maintenant sur mon macbook j'ai un message du genre "compte valide mais pas compatible iCloud"

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## jcezanna54 (17 Octobre 2011)

C'est par erreur que j'ai lancé une nouvelle discussion dans un autre forum..
Je rajoute donc mon message dans cette file.




> Bonjour,
> 
> Je tente de me connecter à iCloud pour la première fois.
> On me demande mon identifiant apple et mot de passe que je fournis.
> ...


----------



## Robmac (17 Octobre 2011)

Je deviens également fou, "Louverture de session est actuellement impossible" sur mon macbook pro, sur l'iphone, l'ipad ok tt fonctionne par contre ne fonctionne pas sur le macbook, ni sur le PC du cabinet, avec WIN7 ou la synchro avec outlook plante....

A l'aide !


----------



## jcezanna54 (18 Octobre 2011)

J'ai été sur le site appleid, j'ai choisi "gérer votre compte".
Puis envoyer un email de vérification.
A la réception, j'ai validé, puis j'ai tenté de me connecter et .. miracle.

Bien faire attention à ce que le mail de vérification ne parte pas dans les indésirables ou la poubelle à cause d'un filtre.

Bonne journée


----------



## riick75 (18 Octobre 2011)

Rrrrr jtrouve pas comment s'envoyer un mail de vérification - à moins de renouveller le pass (?)


----------



## Mac-stef (18 Octobre 2011)

hello
moi aussi config Icloud sans pb sur macbook pro et iphone Mais sur l'appli trouver ses amis, impossible de me connecter avec mon compte (alors qu'il marche pour itunes et tout le reste)....
Ma situation s'est débloquée quand j'ai changé le mot de passe, d'un password à 7 caractères je suis passé à 10, car lors de la modification apple me disait que mon password devait faire au moins 8 caractères.

Plus de pb apres ça.


----------



## riick75 (19 Octobre 2011)

Je re, parce que, cf les post ici, j'ai aussi changé le password (avec corollairement un mail de confirmation) et j'en suis là:
- aucuns pb avec mes iBidules
- pb depuis mon mac/Prefs systeme/iCloud: impossible d'y accéder: "ouverture de session impossible, essayez de vous reconnecter".

Cf le post juste au-dessus, je ne trouve pas moyen de m'envoyer un mail de confirmation - je ne pense pas être bigleux :love:
Quelqu'un a un piste ? Serait .


----------



## LinoDu33 (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
même problème pour moi, impossible de se connecter à iCloud depuis mon mac : "veuillez rééssayer..."
"connexion impossible...."
J'ai bien réinitialiser mon mdp AppleID mais rien n'y fait.

Des solutions ??
++


----------



## Nixony (28 Octobre 2011)

Toujours pas de solution pour se connecter


----------



## nickos_fr (25 Décembre 2011)

itou 

du jour au lendemain sans raison

de mon imac
Louverture de session est actuellement impossible. 

de mon macbook air ça fonctionne
de mon iphone ok
sur le site web de icloud ok

c'est à n'y rien comprendre


----------



## cetrocool (7 Octobre 2012)

J'espère pouvoir vous offrir la solution à vos problèmes. J'ai moi-meme passé une semaine à m'arracher les cheveux. J'avais meme fini par réinitialiser mon mdp, en vain. C'était bien aussi de le changer, de temps en temps, ça fait pas de mal. J'ai finalement trouvé la solution sur un support apple. Dans préférences système, j'ai simplement fermé la session, ce qui a supprimé toutes les données icloud. Au redémarrage, le mdp est accepté sans problème, et après quelques temps de mise à jour, je retrouve mes données: iCal, contact, mail...
Bon courage à tous


----------

